# Gitori: Online, Gameified Practice Metronome



## Guest (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm all in to gamefication these days. I find the techniques motivating. And I've *always* tried to practice with a metronome a few nights a week. So this site puts the two together in a pretty darn good way if you ask me: Gitori

From the developer:



> Hey r/guitar, I'm a guitarist and a web developer and created this to scratch my own itch. I hope you guys find it useful too. My primary problems/wishes that Gitori solves are:
> 
> 
> Improving on the metronome. The most popular piece of advice I've gotten for improving technique is to use a metronome and start slowly, gradually increasing tempo. I did this for many months and found the constant Metronome-tweaking to be annoying. I wanted an auto-pilot Metronome. Gitori is my attempt at an autopilot metronome.
> ...


It's pretty cool.


----------

